# game camera for testing



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello 
My question is, has any one ever used a game gamera to test if animals would aproach a mock set with bait and lure, as a way to test baits and lure during the off seasaon.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

A group of Grad. student from Penn. have been conducting a Pine Martin, Fisher, and otter study in ND. The Martin/Fisher in the Turtle Mtns. Our website has a few photos of martin with a baited set taken by a trail camera.

http://www.ndfhta.com


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

sure have. this cat was more intrested in my cam than my set.


----------

